# Canon pixma pro 100



## Daniel Patrick klesh (Jan 17, 2017)

Seriously considering buying this. Found some deals with just the printer and cord and was wondering if you don't need the software discs in order to use this machine. Does anyone know ? Any also can anyone give thier opinion on this printer ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Jay (Jan 17, 2017)

The quality of prints is not in question.
Running costs are reported as being higher as compared to other equivalent printers.

Tony Jay


----------



## clee01l (Jan 17, 2017)

I have this printer.  It meets my needs for anything up to 13"X26".   The OS X/MacOS software is available at the Canon site online.  Any disk that you find will be out of date So you will be downloading the current software anyway.  Ink costs are on par for most similar printers.

There are Epson printers that produce similar quality prints  but if you have a good deal then you won't regret the PixmaPro100


----------



## Daniel Patrick klesh (Jan 17, 2017)

clee01l said:


> I have this printer.  It meets my needs for anything up to 13"X26".   The OS X/MacOS software is available at the Canon site online.  Any disk that you find will be out of date So you will be downloading the current software anyway.  Ink costs are on par for most similar printers.
> 
> There are Epson printers that produce similar quality prints  but if you have a good deal then you won't regret the PixmaPro100



Basicaly they said in the ad that it comes with the printer and a power cord. I decided to go with a different one that was said to be brand new but was opened with everything that it came with. But now after talking to you I may cancel my current order and place the old one that mentioned before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bob chadwick (Jan 18, 2017)

Check out ink costs before you buy. I'm not familiar with this model but suspect that it has multiple ink cartridges that you will need to purchase. This could kill any potential savings.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 18, 2017)

bob chadwick said:


> Check out ink costs before you buy. I'm not familiar with this model but suspect that it has multiple ink cartridges that you will need to purchase. This could kill any potential savings.


It has 8 separate cartridges (3 blk>Gray>LtGry) Individual cartridges are ~$17USD, A Multi Color 5 pk is $80USD and a complete set of 8 is $125 at RedRiver paper. Prices are similar at Amazon or B&H.
The nice option with separate cartridges is that you don't waste  ink buying only the cartridges that need replacing.
If the OP is considering a discounted model that only comes with printer and cord, then they might want to factor in the initial $125 ink supply in their options.
RedRiver paper has done a cost analysis of different popular printers. The report can be found here: Cost of Inkjet Printing Reports by Red River Paper


----------



## bob chadwick (Jan 18, 2017)

My point exactly.


----------



## Woodbutcher (Jan 19, 2017)

I got one just after Christmas.  It works great and I'm happy with it.  At the end of the year Canon had a great deal on ink where you'd get a bunch of free paper with ink purchases.  That awesome deal ended in December, but they had a lesser one going until last week so I ordered spare ink and got 3 boxes of 13x19 paper and 3 8.5x11 samplers.  So, watch for ink and/or paper deals on the Canon store.  canonusa.com


----------



## Bob_B (Jan 20, 2017)

I use a Pro100 extensively, and have own it since the printer was first introduced. Setup was excellent and simple. Wifi works well. Integration with PS and LR are quite good. Canon's Print Studio Pro is interesting, although I rarely use it, as LR and PS suit my needs. The prints are quite good for the price range, the colors are very good and nicely saturated without being over the top, but dye inks will not give you deep blacks, if that is what you're looking for. I consider the Pro100 a decent printer for the money, especially these days with deals that essentially give the printer away for next to nothing. That's important because it is an ink-eater. When it cleans it heads, a significant amount of ink is lost, and head cleaning occurs quite often. I guess that's good, in that I've never had a problem with my printer, knock on wood. Others have accurately given the cost of the inks. For what I do, I replace the full set about once a season. I use Canson platine and baryta papers, if that is important.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 20, 2017)

I've only needed to do a deep clean on my Pro100 print heads one time in the 2+ years that I have owned the printer. I needed to do this after the printer sat idle for 2-3 months. In the time that I've owned the printer I estimate that I have bought ~3-4 full sets of ink cartridges.  It meets my printing requirements and I don't find the ink use excessive.   The most consumption occurs when I print 13X19 prints that have the subject isolated inside a large black background.


----------

